# TwistTheWeb Live Competition #1



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

Date: 6/4/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com
When
2x2: 11:00am EST; 4:00pm GMT
3x3 (all sub-comp): 12:00pm EST; 5:00pm GMT
3x3 (main): 1:00pm EST; 6:00pm GMT
3x3 (OH): 2:00pm EST; 7:00pm GMT
4x4: 2:30pm EST; 7:30pm GMT
5x5: 3:00pm EST; 8:00pm GMT
Pyraminx: 4:00pm EST; 9:00pm GMT
Megaminx: 4:30pm EST; 9:30pm GMT
Square-1: 5:30pm EST; 10:30pm GMT

Event List


Spoiler



*2x2*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (13): _Jaysammey777_, _HelpCube_, _cuber952_, _oranjules_, _mr. giggums_, _Hershey_, _MrData_, _nlCuber22_, _timspurfan_, _masteranders1_, _clincr_, _jtjogobonito_, _TiLiMayor_

*Sub-Competitions for 3x3*
Sup-20
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (3): _HelpCube_, _mr. giggums_, _cookieyo145_

15s to 20s
Host: _5BLD_
Competitors (3): _Abogan_, _5BLD_, _TiLiMayor_

Sub-15
Host: _MrData_
Competitors (10): _nlCuber22_, _jtjogobonito_, _timspurfan_, _cuber952_, _That70sShowDude_, _Jaysammey777_, _Bubitrek_, _oranjules_, _MrData_, _clincr_

*Main 3x3 Competition*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (9): _jtjogobonito_, _cuber952_, _Jaysammey777_, _masteranders1_, _TiLiMayor_, _mr. giggums_, _5BLD_, _cookieyo145_, _nlCuber22_

*3x3 OH*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (9): _muhammad jihan_, _a small kitten_, _nlCuber22_, _Jaysammey777_, _jtjogobonito_, _masteranders1_, _TiLiMayor_, _mr. giggums_, _Hershey_

*4x4*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (9): _cuber952_, _Jaysammey777_, _jtjogobonito_, _MrData_, _TiLiMayor_, _masteranders1_, _Deluchie_, _mr. giggums_, _cuberkid10_

*5x5*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (4): _cuber952_, _Jaysammey777_, _MrData_, _mr. giggums_

*Pryaminx*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (6): _cuber952_, _oranjules_, _Jaysammey777_, _cuberkid10_, _MrData_, _mr. giggums_

*Megaminx*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (3): _Jaysammey_, _cuber952_, _mr. giggums_

*Square-1*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _cuber952_, _mr. giggums_



Competitors:


Spoiler



18 competitors

```
*************************************
*SS username       |TTW username    *
*------------------|----------------*
*5BLD              |5BLD            *
*a small kitten    |asmallkitten    *
*clincr            |clincr          *
*cookieyo145       |cookieyo145     *
*cuber952          |jeg             *
*cuberkid10        |cuberkid10      *
*Deluchie          |Deluchie        *
*HelpCube          |HelpCube        *
*Hershey           |Hershey         *
*Jaysammey777      |Jaysammey777    *
*jtjogobonito      |JohnTamanas     *
*masteranders1     |abogan          *
*mr. giggums       |mrgiggums       *
*MrData		   |MrData    	    *
*nlCuber           |ethancrislip    *
*oranjules         |oranjules       *
*TiLiMayor         |TiLiMayor       *
*timspurfan        |asmith          *
*************************************
```




Results:


Spoiler



2x2

1st place: nlCuber22
2nd place: Jaysammey777
3rd place: MrData

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: unknown
Round 2 scramble: R U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R U' F'
Round 3 scramble: F U' F U R2 F U' R U2 F
Round 4 scramble: R' F R' F R' U2 F2 R' F U
Round 5 scramble: unknown
Round 6 scramble: F' U2 F' U F2 U R' U F' U
Round 7 scramble: U F' R U' F' U2 F' R2 U2 F
Round 8 scramble: F2 U R2 U R' U2 R F U F'
Round 9 scramble: U R U' F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U2
Round 10 scramble: R' F' R F' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U
Round 11 scramble: F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 F2 U2
Round 12 scramble: R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'

_nlCuber22_'s results: 1.48, 2.96, 2.96, 2.95, 3.07, 2.06, (4.43), 2.97, 2.10, 3.44, 3.38, (0.98) = 2.73
_Jaysammey777_'s results: 3.28, 3.63, 2.85, 3.67, 3.98, 4.04, (4.25), 3.74, 2.25, 3.79, 2.95, (1.31) = 3.42
_MrData_'s results: (7.16), 5.88, 3.39, 4.05, 4.44, 3.25, 3.07, 3.00, (2.31), 3.45, 3.52, 3.16 = 3.72
_cuber952_'s results: (DNS), 5.28, 4.82, 4.80, 3.88, 3.16, 2.94, 3.74, (2.18), 4.94, 3.91, 2.91 = 4.04
_jtjogobonito_'s results: 4.38, 4.14, 3.89, (5.60), 4.90, 5.41, 3.61, 3.71, 3.79, 4.16, 3.11, (1.23) = 4.11
_clincr_'s results: 6.07, 6.29, 3.01, 4.78, 4.97, 10.34, (DNF), 5.13, 4.29, 4.13, 4.72, (2.83) = 5.37
_oranjules_'s results: (13.12), 4.77, 5.93, 6.28, 5.60, (3.31), 8.36+, 4.65, 4.55, 5.75, 5.08, 5.04 = 5.60
_masteranders1_'s results: 5.84, 5.13, 5.38, 5.82, (6.86), 6.71, 8.45, 5.52, 4.78, 6.08, (4.10), 4.91 = 5.86
_HelpCube_'s results: 6.11, 6.78, 5.81, (10.88), (5.01), 7.84, 5.55, 8.28, 7.30, 6.38, 8.32, 6.72 = 6.90
_Hershey_'s results: 7.71, 8.14, 8.05, 6.43, 6.72, 7.57, 6.43, (5.98), 7.20, (9.04), 7.23, 6.82 = 7.23
_mr. giggums_'s results: 8.39, 6.06, 6.34, 8.62, 7.38, (DNF), 6.70, 11.07, 8.66, 11.05, 6.02, (3.72) = 8.03
_TiLiMayor_'s results: 6.63, 7.13, 9.65, 10.28, 11.59, 7.25, 5.66, 7.55, 8.44, 9.50, 9.00, 4.93 = 8.13
_timspurfan_'s results: DNF, 6.91, 4.17, 7.16, 2.88, DNF, 3.31, DNF, DNS, 4.43, 3.65, 2.03 = DNF



3x3(sub-15)

1st place: nlCuber22
2nd place: jtjogobonito
3rd place: timspurfan

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: F2 L2 D L' B' D' B2 U2 L2 R' F2 B D' F' L' D' L2 F' L2 F2 L D2 U B U
Round 2 scramble: D F R2 F' R2 B' R' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L R2 F D2 L U D' F' U2 L F2 B D2
Round 3 scramble: L2 B' U F' U2 F' U2 R' B D U' B2 D' U' F2 R U' D2 L2 B' F' R2 L F2 D
Round 4 scramble: L F' R2 L' D F' L F L2 R2 F R' D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 R L2 F' U R
Round 5 scramble: L' F2 B D U F U' D2 B' F D2 L' D2 B2 U2 B U F2 L' F' U2 L2 F2 B2 R2
Round 6 scramble: R U2 B R2 D2 U F R' U F2 L R2 F' D' F B' R' L' F D2 R B2 L' R2 U2
Round 7 scramble: F' L' D F U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' U D' L B' D2 L U2 F' L' D' F2 U' L' R B
Round 8 scramble: F L' F2 U' B' D' B2 L F2 D' R L2 D B' U L2 R B2 L U' R2 U' F2 R' F
Round 9 scramble: F D F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 R B' U2 D F2 U2 D' L R' B' U' B2 U B R D'
Round 10 scramble: U2 L D2 F2 B' U F B2 R' B D R2 L' F L2 D' R' U B2 D2 L F L' F2 U
Round 11 scramble: R' F2 D2 L F D R2 U F L' F' D' U' R L F2 L' D B' D' F U2 D F B2
Round 12 scramble: L2 R' F L2 U' D F L' U B R' D2 B U L D' B R B2 L' B' R' D2 R U'

_nlCuber22_'s results: 9.74, 8.85, 8.81, 10.05, 8.46, 9.75, 12.77, 9.92, 10.13, 7.80, 10.00, 8.60 = 9.43
_jtjogobonito_'s results: 8.77, 9.48, 10.24, 9.17, 8.84, 9.06, 9.54, 9.95, 9.24, 9.47, 16.19, 9.62 = 9.46
_timspurfan_'s results: DNF, 9.21, 9.24, 10.62, 10.48, 12.08, 12.10, 19.83, 11.25, 12.13, 12.94, 11.08 = 12.16
_cuber952_'s results: 15.46, 14.50, 10.82, 12.92, 15.97, 12.04, 14.16, 11.54, 10.18, 10.53, 11.63, 9.55 = 12.38
_That70sShowDude_'s results: 12.12, 13.82, 10.92, 11.25, 16.94, 13.25, 12.30, 13.78, 11.72, 13.24, 13.83, 12.86 = 12.82
_Jaysammey777_'s results: 12.05, 12.71, 12.65, 13.80, 13.08, 23.19, 10.81, 13.38, 13.52, 13.95, 13.59, 12.21 = 13.09
_Bubitrek_'s results: 14.95, 13.39, 12.94, 12.14, 10.84, 11.56, 13.08, 15.89, 12.50, DNF, 13.99, 13.22 = 13.36
_oranjules_'s results: 14.40, 13.55, 11.96, 15.41, 12.05, 13.39, 14.60, 14.65, 14.52, 15.80, 14.91, 12.86 = 14.11
_MrData_'s results: 15.35, 14.27, 17.22, 14.46, 14.39, 14.99, 20.47, 14.27, 14.90, 13.55, 15.92, 15.94 = 15.17
_clincr_'s results: 13.88, 23.36, 13.70, 13.63, 12.13, 14.97, 14.66, DNF, 11.98, 15.48, 15.56, 23.19 = 16.06



3x3(15-20)

1st place: Abogan
2nd place: 5BLD
3rd place: TiLiMayor

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: U2 R U' B2 D L' U' L' F R2 F B' D R L B D' R' U2 D2 R2 U R2 U R' 
Round 2 scramble: B D2 B F L D2 F U2 F' B2 R' B2 D' L2 B2 L' R' D' R2 F' L' U' B2 U R 
Round 3 scramble: L2 R U' B2 U F2 B D2 B2 R D2 U' L F L' R2 U B D B2 U B' U F D' 
Round 4 scramble: B D' R' L2 U B L U R B R2 D U' B2 R2 U B' D2 L' U L' B2 F L B' 
Round 5 scramble: B2 R2 L' F U2 B' U D2 F L D2 U2 F' B2 U' D R' F2 B L F L B2 F' U 
Round 6 scramble: U' F' L F U' D' L' B D' F' L R2 F' D2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R D R U2 F' L'
Round 7 scramble: U R2 U2 D2 F2 L' R' F' B2 U2 D' L D' B2 U' B2 R' L B2 F L' R' U2 D L
Round 8 scramble: D B' L' R' F2 L' R2 U' R2 U F2 D B' R D2 L2 B2 D U2 F' U' D2 F B2 R'
Round 9 scramble: F' B2 D R D2 R' F B' R' F' B2 L R2 F2 D' B F' L2 D B2 F' R' F2 L' F' 
Round 10 scramble: R D2 B' L' D U2 B2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' U L' F L B F2 R' D2 B' L' F2 L' 
Round 11 scramble: F2 B' U' F D' U2 B D2 R' L2 U' B D' L2 D' F B2 L U2 L2 B D R L2 B 
Round 12 scramble: B2 R F U' R' L' F' R B2 U' F' R B D L' U B R' U L B' R2 L2 F' D

_Abogan_'s results: 17.98, (DNF), 16.87, (21.70 (or 21.07)), 19.32, 18.42, 15.60 (or 15.06), 18.22, 16.31, 17.77, 14.74, 16.36 = 17.86
_5BLD_'s results: 16.71, 19.68, (DNF), 17.61, 18.58, 17.65, 18.88, 17.03, 18.61, (15.02), 16.25, 17.81 = 17.90
_TiLiMayor_'s results: 16.27, 18.72, 17.28, 18.93, (15.29), (21.84), 21.61, 21.34, 21.44, 18.12, 18.11, 20.93, 19.24 = 19.38



3x3(sup-20)

1st place: HelpCube
2nd place: mr. giggums
3rd place: cookieyo145

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: D B L U2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 L' D2 L F2 L2 U B' D' B2 R B' D2 B2 D2 R2 L
Round 2 scramble: B R' U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 D' U L D2 L2 U D2 F' R' U R F2 L2 B' F2 U
Round 3 scramble: L R' D2 L2 F D2 B2 L U2 F' U R L U D' L D' F' R' L' B D2 U' R2 D2
Round 4 scramble: B D L F' R U R B2 F' D L F L F' L' R2 U F2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 D B
Round 5 scramble: U R' L U F D2 U F' L2 R B2 F L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R F L2 D2 L' U' L B2
Round 6 scramble: D B L2 B' L2 B U D2 F' D2 U' F D2 R2 U2 L R F2 B L U' D' B2 U L
Round 7 scramble: L U2 B2 R B2 R B' D L2 D2 U' B' R B R' D R' U2 D' B' L2 D' F2 L2 R2
Round 8 scramble: F U2 D F2 D' L' U2 D R2 D' U R2 U' R U2 R B' R2 L' U2 F L' B' F R'
Round 9 scramble: U2 B L' B D2 U2 F2 B' D R' L D2 L B D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' L' U B2
Round 10 scramble: F' U' R D2 U' B2 L' U' L' F' D' U R' U2 D2 B2 R' U' L D L D R' F2 R2
Round 11 scramble: D' B L U2 R' B L' U' R2 B R' U F2 R D2 L' B D' F' L' B2 L B2 R L
Round 12 scramble: F' U' F L' D U L' R' B' D2 L F D F2 B2 R' B R' B' L' U2 D2 R2 U F

_HelpCube_'s results: (17.14), 19.66, 20.71, 20.05, (31.77), 27.71, 17.98, 24.58, 22.21, 23.79, 29.48, 22.10 = 22.83
_mr. giggums_'s results: 31.11, 26.69, 27.35, 28.27, (36.68), (21.98), 28.40, 27.31, 26.72, 24.40, 29.52, 34.22 = 28.40
_cookieyo145_'s results: DNS, 21.19, 22.26, 21.63, 22.24, 20.01, DNS, 22.61, 25.66, 25.93, 20.25, DNF = DNF



3x3(main)

1st place: jtjogobonito
2nd place: cuber952
3rd place: Jaysammey777

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble:
Round 2 scramble:
Round 3 scramble:
Round 4 scramble:
Round 5 scramble:
Round 6 scramble:
Round 7 scramble:
Round 8 scramble:
Round 9 scramble:
Round 10 scramble:
Round 11 scramble:
Round 12 scramble:

_jtjogobonito_'s results: (7.91), 10.08, (10.31), 9.13, 8.09, 8.69, 9.93, 9.66, 9.76, 9.74, 9.05, 9.83 = 9.40
_cuber952_'s results: 13.11, 11.43, 10.81, 10.43, 11.25, 12.96, (13.43), 10.89, (10.07), 16.64, 14.77, 12.82 = 12.52
_Jaysammey777_'s results: 13.36, (10.95), (15.62), 13.46, 13.87, 11.98, 14.18, 11.44, 14.78, 12.45, 12.94, 13.10 = 13.16
_masteranders1_'s results: (21.60), 16.57, 20.85, 16.43, (15.87), 17.45, 17.58, 16.84, 16.82, 16.44, 16.16, 19.60 = 17.47
_TiLiMayor_'s results: 20.81, (17.45), 20.14, 18.40, 21.17, 18.78, 23.00, 17.68, 22.00, 17.68, 20.45, (26.05) = 20.01
_mr. giggums_'s results: (30.53), 28.13, (21.56), 26.19, 29.87, 29.19, 28.42, 28.07, 32.44, 27.03, 25.37, 25.52 = 28.02
_5BLD_'s results: 13.71, 15.40, 16.47, 18.28, 18.31, 15.46, 13.31, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
_cookieyo145_'s results: 23.21, DNF, 23.10, 20.19, 23.97, 22.90, 20.86, 23.55, 20.60, DNF, 22.36, 19.45 = DNF
_nlCuber22_'s results: 9.37, 8.59, 10.28, 9.45, 8.81, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF



3x3(OH)

1st place: muhhamad jihan
2nd place: a small kitten
3rd place: nlCuber22

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: F2 D' L' U D F2 L U D F2 U2 L B' U2 B2 F2 R' L2 D2 U' B' F U2 D B
Round 2 scramble: D R2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 R F D2 L F2 D U' F' B' D L2 D2 R2 U2 D R' U'
Round 3 scramble: B' R' L' B F2 D' U2 F B L2 U' B2 R' L2 D F' D' B2 R2 B' R U2 F' R' D
Round 4 scramble: L2 U2 F2 U D L2 F' L F U F' R' U2 D' R2 B' U' R2 U2 R D2 U2 L F' L'
Round 5 scramble: D2 U2 R2 L D R' B L U' R' L' U L' D' U' L F2 D' F2 L' F' U2 R2 B F2
Round 6 scramble: R F' D2 U L' B U2 L R B R B U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R L B L' B' F' D F'
Round 7 scramble: U B2 R B2 F' D' F U D2 B' L D' B F' D U L F2 L' R' B D' U B' F
Round 8 scramble: D' R2 F2 R B2 L' U L2 B2 U' F' R D' B' R2 B F' L2 R B R' L F2 R2 B
Round 9 scramble: F' D U' R2 F D' U2 L B2 L2 F2 R L' D' R U L D2 R' L' U' F2 L2 B R
Round 10 scramble: R D' L' U' L R B2 F2 R' D2 F L2 R' U' R' L' D' L F2 B U2 B' D B2 U2
Round 11 scramble: B' L' B2 D' F' B' D' R' D F2 R' L F2 D' B2 R2 L F' R F' D2 R' F' L' U
Round 12 scramble: U' F L U2 D2 R' L2 D2 B2 L' D' L' D' U L' U L U F' L' R2 B' U2 L' U'

_muhammad jihan_'s results: 10.48, 16.18, 13.77, 14.32, 12.59, 15.13, 12.29, 14.58, (10.45), (17.17), 12.91, 10.91 = 13.32
_a small kitten_'s results: 15.07, 13.79, 15.36, 13.02, 16.32, 13.33, 15.60, (17.66), 16.06, 14.97, (12.88), 16.78 = 15.03
_nlCuber22_'s results: 18.82, 13.87, 17.96, 19.83, (DNF), 15.47, 18.42, 19.19, 18.11, (19.87), 17.19, 15.01 = 17.39
_Jaysammey777_'s results: (25.02), 24.12, 20.08, 21.97, 23.85, (16.37), 19.31, 24.93, 21.04, 19.82, 22.18, 20.69 = 21.80
_jtjogobonito_'s results: 28.40, (DNF), (20.04), 22.62, 22.09, 20.61, 34.48, 24.70, 22.92, 21.65, 21.18, 24.79 = 24.34
_masteranders1_'s results: 44.87, 35.43, 39.04, (30.13), 53.94, 37.72, 35.43, 37.22, 36.96, 36.11, (DNF) = 35.67
_TiLiMayor_'s results: 39.75, 40.91, 39.28, 38.21, 49.01, (37.56), 47.89, 48.03, 41.77, 43.86, 41.13, (DNF) = 42.98
_mr. giggums_'s results: 54.12, 1:06.79, 50.22, 58.41, 59.23, 52.15, 53.31, 50.59, (DNF), (48.02), 48.02, 48.61 = 54.15
_Hershey_'s results: 30.50, 27.98, 26.41, 31.60, 31.71, 44.37, 21.60, 29.26, DNS, DNS, DNS, 29.64 = DNF



4x4

1st place: cuber952
2nd place: jtjogpbonito
3rd place: cuberkid10

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: F2 Fw L' D' Rw Fw' B2 R F Fw R' D2 L Uw' F2 L2 D2 B R Uw' D2 L2 Rw' U2 B2 D2 Uw' Rw' R2 U' B' Fw' F' L D L U2 R' U2 Rw'
Round 2 scramble: U L' Rw R' Fw' L F D2 U' R2 F2 D' R L Fw2 L2 B2 Rw U' D2 L' U' L2 F' L' D R' Fw B L2 Uw2 L' Uw U' L' F' D2 Rw' F' Fw
Round 3 scramble: B L' Fw L D2 Fw F Rw' D2 Fw F L2 D' F2 L' U' R2 Fw U' Fw' Uw Fw F B' L' F' Fw2 R2 Fw2 R2 U2 F' Rw2 L' U2 B2 Rw F U2 Fw
Round 4 scramble: D' Uw' R' U Fw U' Uw' D2 B Uw' D2 F' Uw' Rw B' U' Rw2 R' Uw D' B' Rw' D2 R' F R D2 F Rw' Fw U B2 L' Rw2 Fw D' Fw2 D' Fw2 D2
Round 5 scramble: Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' U Uw2 F Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 U2 B2 D' F D2 Fw F2 U' L' Rw' R U B2 D2 Fw L R' D F' Uw2 Fw D2 Fw D B2 F' Fw' Rw
Round 6 scramble: Fw' Uw' B' L' B D U2 L' Fw' F L2 U L2 U2 R' Rw' Fw2 L' B2 Rw B2 L Rw2 Uw F L' Uw F R2 Rw Uw' U R' Rw' D Uw' R U2 Rw Uw'
Round 7 scramble: Rw2 F2 B' R2 Uw U B2 Rw2 F' Uw U' B2 D' Rw' L2 R' U' F D Rw' L R Fw2 R2 Fw Rw' R' F2 R Fw2 B Rw F2 L Uw' R2 Uw Rw D Rw2
Round 8 scramble: Fw F B2 L D' U' R' F B2 Rw D Uw Fw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw L2 Rw' U Rw2 L F U' L B' L2 D Fw' F L' U' Rw' L2 F R B R2 L' B
Round 9 scramble: U Fw' B D F L U' R Uw F' R Uw Fw D' L2 F U D' B D Uw B' Rw2 R L D Rw2 Fw' L' R2 Fw2 B L2 R Rw B Rw2 U' F Fw2
Round 10 scramble: Uw F2 Fw' B2 R Fw Rw D2 R' D' B' Uw U2 B' D R' F2 L' Fw Rw2 U2 Fw F2 B2 L' Rw' Fw D Fw2 B R L2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D Rw Fw2 Uw' F'
Round 11 scramble: D' R2 B' R Rw' L2 Fw D2 L Uw2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' Fw' R2 Rw2 L2 F Fw2 Rw U F' Fw L2 B' L2 Uw' L Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 F R Rw' U2 B R2
Round 12 scramble: B' L' B' R2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R' F L' U' D' B R' L' U' Rw U' F' U2 R U Rw2 U' Uw2 B U D Uw Fw D R2 B U R U Rw D'

_cuber952_'s results: 49.26, 48.91, 51.33, (41.33), (53.78), 48.48, 51.96, 48.01, 50.79, 52.25, 47.27, 42.26 = 49.05
_jtjogobonito_'s results: 52.06, 58.45, 56.66, 54.98, 57.23, 54.76, (48.98), 58.46, (1:00.63), 56.88, 50.03, 53.48 = 55.30
_cuberkid10_'s results: 54.92, 1:01.23, 57.89, 55.93, 58.33, 56.57, 52.21, 56.66, 53.52, (45.46), 57.90, (1:01.62) = 56.52
_Jaysammey777_'s results: 1:00.24, 59.09, (1:03.89), 1:01.71, (50.68), 54.14, 58.31, 55.18, 58.43, 58.52, 1:00.65, 52.01 = 57.83
_MrData_'s results: 1:10.76, 1:07.88, 1:13.18, 1:20.56, 1:19.80, 1:09.71, 1:12.10, 1:15.46, 1:24.98, (1:03.65), 1:04.38, (1:25.69) = 1:13.88
_TiLiMayor_'s results: 1:10.21, 1:17.62, 1:20.80, 1:23.51, 1:20.21, 1:16.61, 1:22.67, 1:22.75, 1:18.40, (1:04.88), 1:21.14, (1:24.43) = 1:19.39
_masteranders1_'s results: 1:07.93, 1:15.52, 1:27.85, 1:20.63, 1:19.80, 48.48, 1:27.25, 1:32.79, 1:19.30, DNF, 1:11.25, 1:16.32 = 1:21.24
_Deluchie_'s results: 2:00.40, 1:46.32, 2:11.97, 1:41.50, 1:57.63, 1:33.67, 2:17.33, 1:39.67, 2:08.61, 1:40.14, 1:41.39, 1:51.85 = 1:51.95
_mr. giggums_'s results: 2:16.25, 2:22.46, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF



5x5

1st place: cuber952
2nd place: Jaysammey777
3rd place: MrData

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: L2 F Rw L' Bw Rw' U R D2 B Fw2 D2 L' Lw B2 Rw2 Lw L' Uw2 D' F' L2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 R Uw2 D F' R F' L' Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw Rw Bw' Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw2 Dw Lw' F' Rw2 Bw2 Rw D2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 Bw R Bw' Dw Fw' Dw2
Round 2 scramble: Bw' R B2 Lw2 Rw' B Bw R Bw' U' Bw Rw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Fw L2 B' Rw' U Dw' D' Lw' Bw' F2 L' D Rw' Bw2 F' U2 Dw2 Lw D2 Dw Fw' F2 Bw2 B D2 Lw2 U2 R2 F U' Uw' Fw F' R U Uw Lw L B2 U' Rw Fw F' U2
Round 3 scramble: Fw2 R' Rw2 U2 Rw L F' Dw' B Fw' D2 Fw Uw B Lw Bw B' Rw' Uw Rw' Fw' B2 R2 Uw Dw2 L2 R Bw' D2 Rw2 D2 L' U2 Bw B F2 Lw' Bw' L D2 F L' B Lw Rw2 R2 L' Uw' F2 R D' R' Fw2 Uw' Bw Rw' F' Rw2 F B
Round 4 scramble: Fw D' R' U2 Lw2 U' Rw2 Uw' U2 B' Dw2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 U' Uw2 B R' Fw' R' Uw B2 R Lw2 L U' B' U' R2 Dw2 L Uw' Dw Fw' Lw2 F' Rw2 L B L2 R U' R L' Dw Fw Lw' Uw' R' Bw L R Dw' Uw' Fw2 Uw D2 F Lw' Fw2
Round 5 scramble: D' F D' Lw2 Dw2 D Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw Rw Bw R2 U B' L' D2 R' Rw2 L' Bw2 L' Lw Uw' F2 U2 R' Bw Uw2 Bw' Lw R' Dw R' B2 Bw' U Rw' U' B2 L Rw' Dw2 Rw2 U' D B Dw' Lw' Fw' B Uw2 L' R' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw B2 L

_cuber952_'s results: (1:44.07), 1:38.11, 1:36.64, 1:38.87, (1:23.32) = 1:37.87
_Jaysammey777_'s results: (2:40.63), (2:25.83), 2:35.36, 2:39.11, 2:28.74 = 2:34.40
_MrData_'s results: (2:19.76), (3:16.51), 2:49.32, 3:10.40, 2:47.62 = 2:55.78
_mr. giggums_'s results: 4:42.10, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF



Pyraminx

1st place: cuber952
2nd place: oranjules
3rd place: Jaysammey777

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: B' U' R' U' B R L' U' B' U u r l' b'
Round 2 scramble: R' L' B' R' B' L B' L B' R u r'
Round 3 scramble: R' L B R L' R' U L' U' R r' b'
Round 4 scramble: R B' R' U B' L B U B' R' u' r l b
Round 5 scramble: L R' B U R' U B U' R B' u' l' b
Round 6 scramble: B' R' U' R B L R' L R' B' u' l b'
Round 7 scramble: L B L' U B L' B' R' L' R' u r'
Round 8 scramble: B' U' L U R U L B' L B' r'
Round 9 scramble: L' B' R' L' R L U' L R' L'
Round 10 scramble: U R L R' U L U' L' U' L u' b'
Round 11 scramble: R U B L' R' U L R U' L' u r l b'
Round 12 scramble: L' U' L B' L U' R B' L' R' u' l'

_cuber952_'s results: 4.84, (2.23), 5.23, (6.59), 6.37, 4.43, 6.37, 3.82, 6.43, 2.77, 3.60, 5.66 = 4.95
_oranjules_'s results: 6.66, 5.36, (7.33), 5.12, 5.04, 5.03, 5.34, 3.30, (3.19), 5.92, 3.94, 5.94 = 5.17
_Jaysammey777_'s results: 9.53, 5.27, 5.25, 7.69, 10.12, 4.89, (10.49), 4.12, 6.88, (2.42), 6.01, 7.34 = 6.71
_cuberkid10_'s results: 7.32, 9.91, 4.64, 8.32, 9.42, 6.46, 7.27, 7.70, 5.95, (4.21), (DNF), 7.76 = 7.48
_MrData_'s results: (22.66), (5.61), 10.26, 13.06, 11.82, 7.18, 9.69, 5.99, 7.98, 9.98, 12.25, 8.01 = 9.62
_mr. giggums_'s results: 15.65, 13.79, 15.61, (13.14), 17.37, 13.50, 17.02, 14.28, 17.78, 15.60, (21.47), 16.13 = 15.67



Megaminx

1st place: Jaysammey
2nd place: cuber952
3rd place: mr. giggums

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
Round 2 scramble: R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
Round 3 scramble: R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
Round 4 scramble: R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
Round 5 scramble: R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

_Jaysammey777_'s results: (1:28.57), 1:25.66, (1:19.23), 1:21.42, 1:23.91 = 1:23.66
_cuber952_'s results: 1:33.42, 1:28.73, (1:22.30), 1:24.51, (1:37.84) = 1:28.89
_mr. giggums_'s results: 4:19.13, (5:05.32), (4:16.65), 4:52.09, 4:29.87 = 4:33.70



Square-1

1st place: cuber952
2nd place: mr. giggums

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: (3,6) / (3,3) / (5,-2) / (2,2) / (2,6) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (2,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,-1) /
Round 2 scramble: (-2,-4) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (2,3) / (4,6) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (3,4) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4)
Round 3 scramble: (1,6) / (3,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (-2,-5) / (2,5) / (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3)
Round 4 scramble: (3,-4) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (2,6) / (-4,-5) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (0,6) /
Round 5 scramble: (3,-1) / (6,6) / (4,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,-4)
Round 6 scramble: (-5,3) / (3,-4) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (5,6) / (1,-5) / (6,5) / (-2,3) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-2) / (4,4) / (2,-1) / (6,6)
Round 7 scramble: (3,5) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-1) / (0,-5) / (-5,6) / (-1,-4) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-4) / (6,-3) / (1,4) / (-4,4)
Round 8 scramble: (-5,-1) / (3,3) / (2,-5) / (2,-2) / (4,2) / (-3,-2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-1,6) / (1,-5) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (5,2) / (-4,-3) / (6,0)
Round 9 scramble: (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-1) / (-2,-3) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-4)
Round 10 scramble: (4,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,-5) / (3,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (6,-3) / (0,2)
Round 11 scramble: (-2,3) / (2,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (1,0)
Round 12 scramble: (6,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (6,5) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (3,1) / (0,-4) / (3,3) /

_cuber952_'s results: 21.80, (32.02), 19.99, 24.30, 19.21, 25.08, 23.79, 23.51, 24.42, 16.86, (16.70), 21.89 = 22.09
_mr. giggums_'s results: 1:09.54, 57.75, 1:02.76, (31.05), 1:04.21, 1:18.08, 1:12.82, 1:02.10, (1:21.63), 50.95, 41.74, 1:15.71 = 1:03.57


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

Oh, darn it. I'm out all day tomorrow


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2011)

I'll compete in all, For the 3x3 sub-15

I may host something If I can figure it out


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Oh, darn it. I'm out all day tomorrow



It doesn't necessarily have to be tomorrow.



Jaysammey777 said:


> I'll compete in all, For the 3x3 sub-15
> 
> I may host something If I can figure it out


 
Do you want to be in the main competition for 3x3, too?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to be in the main competition for 3x3, too?


 
yes and by in all I mean everything 2x2, 3x3 sub-15, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, megaminx, Pyraminx, sq-1


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

Could we do one on friday please?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Could we do one on friday please?


 
That would work better for most people


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 31, 2011)

i have problems with the site when i join a group i just get a blue screen and i can typ and send it but it doenst appear on the screen anyone has some tips?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

Which browser (and version) are you using?


----------



## RubikZz (May 31, 2011)

I use Safari and by my it works fine.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 31, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Which browser (and version) are you using?


Just normal Internet Explorer. Should i download google chrome?
Computer software is VISTA


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

I know IE9, Chrome, and Safari all work. Which IE version do you have?


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

I'll sign up for 2x2, 3x3 [15 to 20] 4x4 and square-1


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 31, 2011)

im using EI7 sorry for saying that but i found out xD


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

Either upgrade to IE9 or switch to Chrome or Safari.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 31, 2011)

OK thanks for your help


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 31, 2011)

square-1 and 2x2


----------



## oranjules (May 31, 2011)

i'll do 3x3x3 (sub-15 and main) and pyraminx


----------



## Luis (May 31, 2011)

Did I tell yet that I love this thread? )))


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2011)

main comp, 2x2 and 4x4


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

I've added 3x3 OH, since I've completely forgot about it. That changes the time for 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

I will do 3x3x3 main event, and 3x3x3 15-20 secs.
They are 5:00 pm and 6:00 GMT respectively right?
Can I host 15-20 secs as well?


----------



## NeedReality (May 31, 2011)

This just happens to be the day that I'm graduating - looks like I'll be waiting for the next one then. Great idea, though, hopefully this becomes a regular thing.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I will do 3x3x3 main event, and 3x3x3 15-20 secs.
> They are 5:00 pm and 6:00 GMT respectively right?
> Can I host 15-20 secs as well?


 
Yes, 12:00pm EST = 5:00pm GMT.
Yes, you can host the 3x3 (15-20) sub-comp.

---------

By the way, please mention your TTW screen name when you sign up.


----------



## HelpCube (May 31, 2011)

it would be better if it was on saturday as people have work and school... June 3rd is a Friday, right?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

Yes.

How do you add a poll?


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

If you're going to do saturday, I can do that the same time but no earlier.
I'll enter for same events.
If you're gonna make a poll you should also poll on what time we can do.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

I'm making a poll (once I find out how) for the date, but I guess I can make half of it for when the main event is, and go from there.


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

OK... Just remember I can't do morning or early afternoon (basically any earlier than current).

About the poll... I don't know either, sorry.


----------



## HelpCube (May 31, 2011)

If it becomes Saturday, I'll sign up for every event except for pyraminx and square-1, and i can host OH if you would like.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> OK... Just remember I can't do morning or early afternoon (basically any earlier than current).
> 
> About the poll... I don't know either, sorry.



Well, no one has disputed the times, so it shouldn't change.



HelpCube said:


> If it becomes Saturday, I'll sign up for every event except for pyraminx and square-1, and i can host OH if you would like.


 
Well, now it's Saturday. Which 3x3 sub-comp are you in (20-25?)?


----------



## HelpCube (May 31, 2011)

Well, now it's Saturday. Which 3x3 sub-comp are you in (20-25?)?[/QUOTE]

Yes, 20-25

EDIT: epic fail on the quote XD


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 31, 2011)

I might be able to do main 3x3 and 20-25 3x3. Sign me up.


----------



## cuber952 (May 31, 2011)

Ill do everything. 3x3 sub 15 race.


----------



## ianography (May 31, 2011)

I'm sorry for the possible fail post, but it's Saturday now right?


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 31, 2011)

yep


----------



## oranjules (May 31, 2011)

my username is oranjules on TTW too 
and i'll also do 2x2x2


----------



## cuber952 (May 31, 2011)

My TTW account name is " jeg"


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2011)

Please add me for OH (even thogh if my tomes keep the same I'll suck)


----------



## mr. giggums (May 31, 2011)

My ttw username is mrgiggums and I will be competing in everything and 25s to 30s for the sub-competition (I can be host).


----------



## Hershey (May 31, 2011)

I will do 2x2, main 3x3, and 3x3 OH.
TTW username: Hershey


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 31, 2011)

Wow, this was my idea.

EDIT: And how are you going to prove cheaters without webcams. (also my idea)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 1, 2011)

Ill participate in all events except for 5x5 (3x3 barely sub-20)

TTW username: TiLiMayor


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Wow, this was my idea.
> 
> ...webcams. (also my idea)


 
No one cares.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ blah >.<
I'll join in 2x2 and 3x3.
Sounds fun.


----------



## ianography (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll do 3x3 15s-20s, Main competition 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, and 3x3 OH.

TTW: ianography


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 1, 2011)

ianography said:


> I'll do 3x3 15s-20s, Main competition 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, and 3x3 OH.
> 
> TTW: ianography


 
I'll do everything here but 5x5
too lazy to write it out again...
TTW: collinbxyz


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright, I've finally decided to try it out. I am 90% sure I'll be on at that time, so sign me up for both:
- 3x3 15-20
- Main Event


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3 (sub 15) and 4x4. Can I be the host for sub-15? (3x3)

Ttw username: cuberkid10


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 1, 2011)

this is awesome. but i dont think i will compete this time.


----------



## oranjules (Jun 1, 2011)

i have a question : for the sub-15 room, does it mean a sup-15 is DNF ? Then i would go to sub-20 room


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

oranjules said:


> i have a question : for the sub-15 room, does it mean a sup-15 is DNF ? Then i would go to sub-20 room


 
No, you can have sup-15 times without DNFing.


----------



## Maniac (Jun 1, 2011)

sign me up for 3x3 25-20, and main event please.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2011)

No 7x7 =( *Cries*


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

You can only participate in any competition (with the exception of 3x3) if your times are under 2:30.00, since there is a 30:00.00 time limit!



AustinReed said:


> I'll sign up for 2x2, 3x3 [15 to 20] 4x4 and square-1



Do you want to be in the main comp., too?



Hershey said:


> I will do 2x2, main 3x3, and 3x3 OH.
> TTW username: Hershey



Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-comp? If so, which one?



OMGitsSolved said:


> ^^ blah >.<
> I'll join in 2x2 and 3x3.
> Sounds fun.



Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-comp? If so, which one?



cuberkid10 said:


> Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3 (sub 15) and 4x4. Can I be the host for sub-15? (3x3)
> 
> Ttw username: cuberkid10



You can be host.
Do you want to be in the main comp., too?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh yes, may I be in the main 3x3 too?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

Update:
I've added the sup-30 3x3 sub-competition, seeing as I left it out. This isn't just for people who average sub-30!

Since the time limit for everything except 3x3 is 30 minutes, you must be able to solve that puzzle in less than 2:30.

I've also changed the format a tiny bit: there are only 1st-3rd place winners for each event. I've finished the outline for the results section, too.

If you want to host the 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Megaminx, or Square-1 events, you may. Just let me know.

Old post:


cuberkid10 said:


> Oh yes, may I be in the main 3x3 too?


 
Yes, the 3x3 sub-comps and the main 3x3 competition are separate 'events'. I'll add you to it.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You can only participate in any competition (with the exception of 3x3) if your times are under 2:30.00, since there is a 30:00.00 time limit!


 
so for 5x5x5, if I avg 2:30- 2:45 Can I still compete? If not, then please take me off the list


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> so for 5x5x5, if I avg 2:30- 2:45 Can I still compete? If not, then please take me off the list



With the time as it is, you have to complete 12 rounds in 30 minutes... which isn't very practical.

Okay, I'm changing the times. For 5x5 and Megaminx, I'm allotting an hour to those events.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 1, 2011)

Whoa, my bad. Something huge just came up on my schedule and I can only do 2x2 and 3x3 (20-25). I cant host OH either.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Whoa, my bad. Something huge just came up on my schedule and I can only do 2x2 and 3x3 (20-25). I cant host OH either.


 
Does this include 3x3 (main)?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to be sending out PMs with room passwords various reminders sometime tomorrow afternoon. Be sure to sign up soon, if you're going to participate! If no one else signs up for the 25s-30s 3x3 sub-competition, I'll have to combine it with the 20s-25s 3x3 sub-competition. If I don't have your TTW screenname (check the competitors area in the main post), please let me know what it is. Also, please note the currently scheduled times: the last four events have had minor time changes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll go for OH, and 3x3 I average around 15, so I am not sure between sub15 or 15-20


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yeah my ttw is Cookieyo145. I might be a bit late for the sub 25 and sup 20 comp.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I'll go for OH, and 3x3 I average around 15, so I am not sure between sub15 or 15-20


 
Okay: 3x3(Main), 3x3(OH), 3x3 (15-20).

Is your TTW screenname the same as this one?



cookieyo145 said:


> Oh yeah my ttw is Cookieyo145. I might be a bit late for the sub 25 and sup 20 comp.


 
Any rounds you don't complete by the time a new scramble is issued is counted as a DNS, which is the same as a DNF. Two or more gives you a DNF average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Is your TTW screenname the same as this one?


 
yes

edit:


> Okay: 3x3(Main), 3x3(OH), 3x3 (15-20).


3 events?


----------



## MrData (Jun 3, 2011)

Sign me up for everything except megaminx. 3x3 is sub-15.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 3, 2011)

Put me in for megaminx, my TTW screen name is JonathanC.

EDIT: Never mind, I realized I am actually doing something during that time.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

Clay, can you remove me for the competition? Just found out I won't be home the entire weekend.... 

Next time, though.


----------



## dChan (Jun 3, 2011)

I would like to compete in 3x3 Sub-15, and 3x3x3 OH. My username on the site is "wickedfable"

EDIT:

Didn't notice that there was a main 3x3x3 competition. I would like to do that as well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Okay: 3x3(Main), 3x3(OH), 3x3 (15-20).
> 
> Is your TTW screenname the same as this one?



Never mind, can't come Saturday.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh ya, if you look at the "competitors" spoiler, you spelled my TTW name wrong. It's the same as one speedsolving, without the collin*g*bxyz.Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 3, 2011)

Username: Deluchie

Events: 3x3 sub 25, 3x3 main, 4x4 and 2x2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 3, 2011)

I mya hvae in issue. I won't be here on part of the day, I'm not sure when I'll leave, and what time I'll be back. I wont be able to host the 3x3 sub 15.  I have no idea what events I'll be able to do. I know 100%,I'll be able to do 2x2.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've merged the 3x3 (20s-25s), 3x3 (25s-30s), and the 3x3 (sup-30s). The password is still the same.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd compete in this, sounds awesome, but i happen to have an official comp tomorrow. Looking forward to the second one though (assuming this one goes well )


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, + OH main, username is ethancrislip


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, + OH main, username is ethancrislip


 
Do you want to participate in a 3x3 sub-competition? If so, which one?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Do you want to participate in a 3x3 sub-competition? If so, which one?


 
Sure, you can put me in sub-15.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

I just found out that there is a password limit of 10 characters, so I will be making new passwords for EVERY room. I'll send out the passwords now.

Edit: I've sent out almost half tonight-I'll finish in a while.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me up for pyraminx. I'll be home in time for that.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a chance that I might miss some events but I don't know which ones.


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't for sure say I'll be home, but for now can you sign me up for 2x2, 3x3 sub 15 and 3x3 main. Username: asmith
Thanks


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually wont be able to do 2x2.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

1 hour, 37 minutes to go.



cuberkid10 said:


> Sign me up for pyraminx. I'll be home in time for that.


Done. 


mr. giggums said:


> There is a chance that I might miss some events but I don't know which ones.


Noted.


timspurfan said:


> I can't for sure say I'll be home, but for now can you sign me up for 2x2, 3x3 sub 15 and 3x3 main. Username: asmith
> Thanks


Done.


cuberkid10 said:


> I actually wont be able to do 2x2.


Changed.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me up for OH. Also, can I start my avg 5 min early? I have work at 2:15.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry, this is really last minute, but could I do 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, and 5x5?

Oh yes, my ttw username is abogan.


----------



## clincr (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry this is only 15 minutes before but could I do 2x2 and 3x3?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Sign me up for OH. Also, can I start my avg 5 min early? I have work at 2:15.


 
Unfortunately not. Since you would have different scrambles than everyone else, and since I'll be hosting 3x3 (main), I can't be in the 3x3 (OH) room at the same time.
However, unless someone opposes, I could let you do your average sometime later, since I'll have the scrambles, and your results could be added later. Of course, you won't be allowed in the room during the actual competition so that you don't see the scrambles ahead of time.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> Sorry, this is really last minute, but could I do 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, and 5x5?
> 
> Oh yes, my ttw username is abogan.


 


clincr said:


> Sorry this is only 15 minutes before but could I do 2x2 and 3x3?


 
Yes, I can add you in. The competitions don't start for another hour and 13 minutes.
What sub-competitions do you two want to compete in?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 4, 2011)

If you are sure we can start 2:00 sharp it'll be fine. If that doesn't work out later is k.


----------



## clincr (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes, I can add you in. The competitions don't start for another hour and 13 minutes.
> What sub-competitions do you two want to compete in?


 
It says 2x2 starts at 4pm GMT and it's now 3:49. Is it in 10 mins or 1hr 10 mins? And sub 15 for 3x3.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes, I can add you in. The competitions don't start for another hour and 13 minutes.
> What sub-competitions do you two want to compete in?


 
15-20 for 3x3 would be great, thanks.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 4, 2011)

clincr said:


> It says 2x2 starts at 4pm GMT and it's now 3:49. Is it in 10 mins or 1hr 10 mins? And sub 15 for 3x3.


 
I was wondering the same thing haha


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

clincr said:


> It says 2x2 starts at 4pm GMT and it's now 3:49. Is it in 10 mins or 1hr 10 mins? And sub 15 for 3x3.


 
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/

In GMT, it is now 2:51.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 4, 2011)

Can I still register?

JohnTamanas for 2x2, 3x3(sub15), 3x3(main), 3x3(OH), and 4x4


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/
> 
> In GMT, it is now 2:51.


 
Im pretty sure that timer is not including day light savings. Also here in CST it is nearly 10 and EST is +1 from us so it is nearly 11 in EST (when 2x2 starts).


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 4, 2011)

then you have your times wrong Est it is 10:56 (same site)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

jtjogobonito said:


> Can I still register?
> 
> JohnTamanas for 2x2, 3x3(sub15), 3x3(main), 3x3(OH), and 4x4



Yes.



mr. giggums said:


> Im pretty sure that timer is not including day light savings. Also here in CST it is nearly 10 and EST is +1 from us so it is nearly 11 in EST (when 2x2 starts).


 


Jaysammey777 said:


> then you have your times wrong Est it is 10:56 (same site)


 
Please note that I said EST (Eastern Standard Times), not EDT (Eastern Daylight Times). It is 9:59 EST right now.
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/eastern-time/convert/


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Please note that I said EST (Eastern Standard Times), not EDT (Eastern Daylight Times). It is 9:59 EST right now.


 
Yeah I just realized that about 3 seconds before you posted that.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Please note that I said EST (Eastern Standard Times), not EDT (Eastern Daylight Times). It is 9:59 EST right now.
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/eastern-time/convert/



You got everyone confused. Theres like 15 people waiting for the comp to start right now.

EDIT: If you're not starting it now, I cant compete.


----------



## clincr (Jun 4, 2011)

And in the UK it is now BST (british summer time) which is one hour ahead of GMT. i did not know that


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> You got everyone confused. Theres like 15 people waiting for the comp to start right now.
> 
> EDIT: If you're not starting it now, I cant compete.


 
Well, if no one minds, I'll start early.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2, 3x3 main, 3x3 OH, and 3x3 sub-20 please.

My ID is the same as this one.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Please note that I said EST (Eastern Standard Times), not EDT (Eastern Daylight Times). It is 9:59 EST right now.
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/eastern-time/convert/


 

Wait is New Jersey in EST? Right now it's 11:07 am here?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wait is New Jersey in EST? Right now it's 11:07 am here?


 
It's EDT in New Jersey, I believe. In EST, it's 10:08.


----------



## FasterMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 and 3x3 Main


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 4, 2011)

Just so everybody knows, the 2x2 competition has started!


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign-ups are over. 2x2 is starting now. The password for 2x2 is "222comp222".


----------



## clincr (Jun 4, 2011)

Keyword?


----------



## clincr (Jun 4, 2011)

orite sorry


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

3x3 sub-competitions start in 30 minutes

If you don't have the password for the 3x3 sub-comps, PM me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me up for sub-15. I already know the password.

TTW name: Mike


----------



## Hershey (Jun 4, 2011)

Is the password to main 3x3 "allcubers"?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Sign me up for sub-15. I already know the password.
> 
> TTW name: Mike


 
Sign-ups are over. Just go in.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 4, 2011)

Just realized the EST and the EDT stuff. 2:00 will be ok. It's my 1:00 and I am in no rush. I guess problem solved?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Just realized the EST and the EDT stuff. 2:00 will be ok. It's my 1:00 and I am in no rush. I guess problem solved?


 
We're going by EDT times now, so no, problem not solved.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> We're going by EDT times now


 
So does that mean in New Jersey the comp is starting in about 20 minutes?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> So does that mean in New Jersey the comp is starting in about 20 minutes?


 
The 3x3 (main) competition starts in 19 minutes, no matter where you live.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2011)

Results for 15-20 comp
Scrambles:
U2 R U' B2 D L' U' L' F R2 F B' D R L B D' R' U2 D2 R2 U R2 U R' 
B D2 B F L D2 F U2 F' B2 R' B2 D' L2 B2 L' R' D' R2 F' L' U' B2 U R 
L2 R U' B2 U F2 B D2 B2 R D2 U' L F L' R2 U B D B2 U B' U F D' 
B D' R' L2 U B L U R B R2 D U' B2 R2 U B' D2 L' U L' B2 F L B' 
B2 R2 L' F U2 B' U D2 F L D2 U2 F' B2 U' D R' F2 B L F L B2 F' U 
U' F' L F U' D' L' B D' F' L R2 F' D2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R D R U2 F' L'
U R2 U2 D2 F2 L' R' F' B2 U2 D' L D' B2 U' B2 R' L B2 F L' R' U2 D L
D B' L' R' F2 L' R2 U' R2 U F2 D B' R D2 L2 B2 D U2 F' U' D2 F B2 R'
F' B2 D R D2 R' F B' R' F' B2 L R2 F2 D' B F' L2 D B2 F' R' F2 L' F' 
R D2 B' L' D U2 B2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' U L' F L B F2 R' D2 B' L' F2 L' 
F2 B' U' F D' U2 B D2 R' L2 U' B D' L2 D' F B2 L U2 L2 B D R L2 B 
B2 R F U' R' L' F' R B2 U' F' R B D L' U B R' U L B' R2 L2 F' D

Winner: Abogan (by .04 of a second!!!)
Second: 5BLD
Third: TiLiMayor

Times:
5BLD: 16.71, 19.68, DNF, 17.61, 18.58, 17.65, 18.88, 17.03, 18.61, 15.02, 16.25, 17.81 => 17.90

Abogan: 17.98, DNF, 16.87, 21.70 (or 21.07 because my zero key wasnt working sorry), 19.32, 18.42, 15.60(or 15.06), 18.22, 16.31, 17.77, 14.74, 16.36 => 17.86 (im certain about this tho)

TiLiMayor: 16.27, 18.72, 17.28, 18.93, 15.29, 21.84, 21.61, 21.34, 21.44, 18.12, 18.11, 20.93, 19.24 => 19.38


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 4, 2011)

> We're going by EDT times now, so no, problem not solved.



That's my 2pm. As mentioned before, if we start 2 sharp it should be fine. I'll be back at 2.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> That's my 2pm. As mentioned before, if we start 2 sharp it should be fine. I'll be back at 2.


 
Okay.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 4, 2011)

can i join?
i want 3x3 and OH


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

muhammad jihan said:


> can i join?
> i want 3x3 and OH


 
3x3 is over. You can join OH.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> 3x3 is over. You can join OH.


 
key, how to join it?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

muhammad jihan said:


> key, how to join it?


 
In 32 minutes, go to twisttheweb.com, click on 'join' under 3x3 (OH), and enter in the password I will PM you.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2011)

Im doing 4x4. Im back.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2011)

Could you please PM me the rest of the 3x3 main scrambles? My internet kinda died...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay, I have a lot of data to organize (and in the first two competitions, I forgot to copy the averages, so I have to calculate those, too). The results for each competition will hopefully be uploaded by tomorrow.
After today's competitions are over, I will post the new one for next Saturday. If you have any suggestions for the next competition, please tell me! As of right now, each competition for the next one has an hour time limit. Also, no last-minute sign-ups.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Okay, I have a lot of data to organize (and in the first two competitions, I forgot to copy the averages, so I have to calculate those, too). The results for each competition will hopefully be uploaded by tomorrow.
> After today's competitions are over, I will post the new one for next Saturday. If you have any suggestions for the next competition, please tell me! As of right now, each competition for the next one has an hour time limit. Also, no last-minute sign-ups.


 Instead of copy-paste, take a screenshot


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Instead of copy-paste, take a screenshot


 
Not a bad idea, although next time I plan on putting the times in a prepared spreadsheet.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 4, 2011)

People might want to see  this to avoid time chaos.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 5, 2011)

also, twist the web needs better servers. I was lagging like crazy during the sectioned 3x3. 

O and about the screenshot, you can put the data into the spreadsheet later, you don't have to do it immediately with a screenshot.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 5, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> also, twist the web needs better servers. I was lagging like crazy during the sectioned 3x3.
> 
> O and about the screenshot, you can put the data into the spreadsheet later, you don't have to do it immediately with a screenshot.


 
True. Of course, I wouldn't even need a spreadsheet. The only downside would be having to type every single number for transfer to this thread. I can just copy the numbers into the spreadsheet and then copy them to this thread.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I'm not going to be able to get the results up tonight. It will be sometime tomorrow; not sure when.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 5, 2011)

When do i need to finish the 3 4x4 solves


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 5, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> When do i need to finish the 3 4x4 solves


 
Anytime you want.

I've tried to PM you the scrambles three times, but your message quota is full.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 6, 2011)

so hows the result?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can accept the 4x4 scrambles now. I cleaned my inbox.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 6, 2011)

muhammad jihan said:


> so hows the result?


 
Sorry, I lost access to my computer (I'm on a "vacation") shortly after I last posted, which has my files. I managed to get my mom to send me the file with the results a few hours ago. I can put the times up by the end of the day, but I don't have the scrambles for 3x3 (main). I'm trying to aquire that file now.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Results are up. It took so long because I was disorganized and the fact that I lost access to my computer with the file yesterday. I still don't have the file with scrambles for 3x3 (main). I don't know when I'll be able to get them.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 7, 2011)

result corrections: I am in third for 4x4x4


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> result corrections: I am in third for 4x4x4


 
No, you're fourth.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> No, you're fourth.


 
regardless you put me in the wrong place


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone want another one of these competitions (next Friday/Saturday)? It will be like this one, not the previous one (#5), since this is a lot more organized.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, they are so much fun


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd do it.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would, but I'm not going to be around. But just so you know, I would do it if I could, and will do it in the future if it happens again.


----------

